# san marco, fl clubs??



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

trying to help a person find a club in the area--has 2 well-bred WL GSD, needs a club. any love out there???


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

where is San Marco Fla. what big city is it near.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jacksonsville per google. i really don't know (but i bet i'd like to next feb!!).. looks like she's not too far from you, keith.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I didnt know where it was either lol.

I did just hear of a Schutzhund club starting up over there, not sure under what organization or if its even affiliated yet.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

any info is good info--at the least, all of us in the "great white north" can descend on the poor girl and give her and her dogs a "lesson" in feb/march.that's what i'm goin' for...


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

You can check out karma k9 jacksonville fl. Ive never seen his wotk but from what ive heard hes a skilled trainer. Jason davis is the guys name. Hope that hes


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

I meant hope that helps!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks manny. tracey, if you find out more particulars,let me know!


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Manny. 
I am in Jacksonville now. Just moved here not to long ago from Ct. She can send me an email at [email protected] or give me a call if she'd like. My number is 904-372-3559. She's more than welcome to come watch us train to see if my training is a proper fit for her. Thanks


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jason, i'll pass this along. thank you!!


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> jason, i'll pass this along. thank you!!



Ok great! I'm about 8-10 miles from San Marco so it will be an easy drive for her to come watch.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Jason Davis said:


> Thanks Manny.
> I am in Jacksonville now. Just moved here not to long ago from Ct. She can send me an email at [email protected] or give me a call if she'd like. My number is 904-372-3559. She's more than welcome to come watch us train to see if my training is a proper fit for her. Thanks


Yeah. This guy is an awesome trainer. I've seen his work. He comes highly recommended by myself and several others in the region he "abandoned." We miss you Jason! Hope things are going well for you! Keep us posted.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Zakia Days said:


> Yeah. This guy is an awesome trainer. I've seen his work. He comes highly recommended by myself and several others in the region he "abandoned." We miss you Jason! Hope things are going well for you! Keep us posted.



Thanks Zakia! I miss you guys too and look forward to seeing you all again. Give that grumpy, old man of yours a big slobbery kiss for me;-)


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Just saw the club request... Located in Saint Johns Florida, they have chosen the name First Coast Schutzhund CLub (FCSC) applying for dvg affiliation.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks, tracey--i'll pass it along.


----------

